
Show HN: Cloudboost.io – open-source BaaS platform just like Firebase - valeria_m23
https://cloudboost.io
======
nwrk
Beware: See previous discussion about their others products
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20798831](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20798831)

------
perilunar
Looks like it's significantly more expensive than Firebase, and doesn't have a
free tier.

